# 3 or 4 inches in Justice IL



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Got this from my friend where it is snowing hard !


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

They got the snow this time and we did not. I am so happy we did not. I want spring to come now.


----------

